# Encore- The Forum Version



## SonicNintendo (May 31, 2010)

*Based off of the Parker Brothers Board Game*

Pretty straighforward.  First poster gives a word and the next poster provides lyrics to a song OR the title of the song AND a new word, etc.  Example:

Poster 1: See
Next Poster: "I *see* a little silhouetto of a man"
                  Star
Next Poster: The *Star*-Spangled Banner
                  Dog
AND SO ON.
If you have to search for something, go ahead, since it's just for pure amusement.
Try not to repeat the same line/song more than once (lets say, per 10-15 posts/per page of posts).  You may, however, duplicate words.

I'll start.
And the word is: *House*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2010)

And even if my house falls down and, I wouldn't have a clue

Word: black


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 1, 2010)

Our hopes and expectations, black holes and revelations

Time


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 1, 2010)

And if I'm not back again this time tomorrow, carry on, carry on, nothing really matters...

Pair


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 2, 2010)

You know I like my chicken fried, cold beer on a friday night, a PAIR of jeans that fit just right, and the radio up...

Ice


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 2, 2010)

I am dying to live, cry out, I'm trapped under the ice...

Steel


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 4, 2010)

And mad mad boy grips the microphone, with a fistful of steel...

Old


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 4, 2010)

And then what, whatcha gonna do when the new wears off and the old shines through

Ladder


----------



## Starshine (Jun 6, 2010)

Each time, you try, gonna get just a little bit better, each step, you climb, is one more step up the *ladder*!

( This should be interesting) 
pwn


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 7, 2010)

well i got no lyrics with pwn, but i thought someone might say that. 

and so the word remains as... 
pwn


----------



## Starshine (Jun 7, 2010)

~I'll give it another day, to see if anyone figures out how to use pwn, in a song...

^ It's from a song I made up 1 minute ago about this thread. ^_^

The word remains... pwn


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 7, 2010)

~my little pwny, my little pwny~

hungry


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

Hungry like the wolf...

I drop hat (wrong game...)


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, since Yami didn't really give a word, I'll start fresh.

The word is *Fire*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 11, 2010)

I know that I can find the *fire* in your eyes...

yourself


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 11, 2010)

HAVE YOUUURSELF A MERRYYY LITTLE CHRIIISSSTTMASSS

gimme (im thinking of a specific country song, so...)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 12, 2010)

GET ON THE FLO AND GIMME YO LOOT, COME ON MOFO I AIN'T SCARED TO SHOOT

Empty.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 12, 2010)

Runnin' on, runnin' on empty

Asleep.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 12, 2010)

With words I thought I'd never say: "Asleep or dead?"

Heart


----------



## Flareth (Jun 12, 2010)

Then I hope you'll see the heart in me~

Dance.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 12, 2010)

Dance, dance, we're falling apart to half time

Capture


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 12, 2010)

And I knew that I was captured...

alive


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 12, 2010)

I, oh, I'm still alive...

hum


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 13, 2010)

So hum hallelujah, just off the key of reason~

iPod. Cuz it's at my desk now.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 14, 2010)

dude named elrock (something like that) jammin on an ipod

Flag


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 15, 2010)

You're a grand old flag, you're a high-flying flag~

cat


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 15, 2010)

She is like a cat in the dark and then she is the darkness...

Murder


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

It's murder on the dance floor...

stick


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 15, 2010)

(oh god the song i thought of bc zim took me over)
I wanna take a ride on your disco stick!
(you happy zim you made me perverted)

heart


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

And my heart will always go on...

football (the English and hence true version that is, we don't call it soccer, we never have)


----------



## Flareth (Jun 16, 2010)

She was falling for the senior football star....

Coffee


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 16, 2010)

They've got an awful lot of coffee in brazil

boy


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 16, 2010)

"I'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me, (he's just a poor boy, from a poor family, spare me his life from this monstosity). Easy come, easy go, will you let me go?  BISMILLAH NO! We will not let you go (Let me go!)  BISMILLAH NO! We will not let you g..." okay, I'm done.
*Man* (I don't lose points for doing the same song that was in the example, right?)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 16, 2010)

(hope this counts)
Where is your boy tonight, I hope he is a gentle*man*. Maybe he won't find out what I know, you were the last good thing about this part of town

Insanity


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 16, 2010)

Just a note~~~
Sage, there's no point system, as its purely for fun.
Blade, I'm pretty lenient.  As it's for fun, it's alright.

The word is still
INSANITY


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks sonicnintendo, that clears stuff up.

the word (still) remains INSANITY


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 17, 2010)

Falling like the rain, insanity moves on!
And I didn't mean actual points, I was talking more theoretical.
So, *Points*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 17, 2010)

_Now I find myself in question, They point the finger at me again, Guilty by association, You point the finger at me again_

*Break*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 17, 2010)

Come, break me down, bury me, bury me

poem


----------



## see ya (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe this poem, Was lost in the sauce we spilled, That never got refilled...
*
Magic*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 19, 2010)

Outside the cafe by the cracker factory, you were practicing a magic trick...

around


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

No time to search the world around, 'cause you know where I'll be found, when I come around.

Without


----------



## Flareth (Jun 19, 2010)

Gonna use a title: Within You, Without You

crocodile


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 19, 2010)

"You have all the tender sweetness of a seasick _crocodile_, Mister Griiiiiinch!"
Alligator


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 19, 2010)

Sensitive, it's true, alligator tears cried over you...

dark


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

a long walk to a dark house, a roman candle heart, keep us far apart...

chase


----------



## see ya (Jun 21, 2010)

I spin around with shrieking tires
To run the deadly race
Go screaming through the valley
As another joins the chase.

*Taste.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

He tastes like you only sweeter,....

Stop


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't stop me now...

Cheese puff 

XD


----------



## Jester (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheese puffs full of air, intelligence forbidden
Just maybe real soon, a revolt might incur

Rocket


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

0_0 There's really a song involving cheese puffs? Awesome! :D

Team Rocket blastoff at the speed of light...

Flamethrower :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

Flame Thrower by Chris Brown

Tacos |P


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

Tacos, tacos, tacos, burrito.

Remember


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2010)

Send me forget-me-nots, to help me to _remember_

Luck


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

Luck and intuition play the cards with spades to start.

Falling


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

'Cause I'm Free Fallin' (that counts)

Cracks


----------



## Flareth (Jun 22, 2010)

Faces all around me, they don't smile, they just crack....(Hope that's okay...)

chicken


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

Campbell's... chicken noodle... possibilities!

Goodbye


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 22, 2010)

You say Goodbye, and I say Hello

Jump (hard, right?)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

Jump on the tiger, you can feel his heart but you know he's mean, some light can never be seen.

Maybe


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe, by Enrique Iglesias

Tounge


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 26, 2010)

Barely stuttered out a joke of a romantic, or stuck to my tounge...

The


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 27, 2010)

It gives me all I need, helps me cooooooooexist, WITH *THE* CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

cold


----------



## Flareth (Jun 27, 2010)

You're hot and you're cold, you're yes and you're no!~ -shot-

cowboy


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

Cowboy Casanova

Lightning


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2010)

Because I'd get a thousand hugs
From ten thousand lightning bugs

forget


----------



## Flareth (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't you forget about me~

bats


----------



## see ya (Jun 29, 2010)

I got bats in the belfry
I'm in the kitchen, boiling society
I'm in the open catching all the leaves
we all see what we want

*Snow*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey, to the piling snow,
Can't you find someway to pile up forever?

infinite


----------

